# Fairbury, IL AC - Neutered Huge GSD



## gsdgirl36 (Oct 26, 2006)

Brought this big boy in today. He will be avail 10/15 if not claimed. Will need rescue or adoption. Very sweet, about 110 lbs, neutered, well cared for.







[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Very nervous here, typical whiney gentle giant  Looks about 4-5 years old. He is a total baby.

Please email [email protected] or call (815) 692-6920. No pull fees for 501 c(3) rescues.


----------



## DeClasse Era (Jun 3, 2010)

Is there any more info on this guy? Was he dropped off by owners or stray? Any thoughts on personality would be appreciated. 

I am looking into getting another dog after not having one for several years due to living arrangements. Any more info/pics would be great. 

I am in northern IL, about three hours from Fairbury. Thanks.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

DeClasse Era said:


> Is there any more info on this guy? Was he dropped off by owners or stray? Any thoughts on personality would be appreciated.
> 
> I am looking into getting another dog after not having one for several years due to living arrangements. Any more info/pics would be great.
> 
> I am in northern IL, about three hours from Fairbury. Thanks.


I would call the number listed above. The people who post here dont always check very often.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

This boy is no longer listed on petfinder-I'm guessing his owner came into reclaim him today. Hopefully gsdgirl36 will post confirmation.


----------



## Tyty (Oct 9, 2012)

How do you tell if your shepherd is full blooded . I have a Czech shepherd with floppy ears , is he full blooded or a mix of some kind 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Per AC today this boy did go home with his owners.


----------

